# Nice attack with environmental stress



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Last weekend at the Provicial Championship. Nice attack. Enjoy :wink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3hkJXj14ao


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> Last weekend at the Provicial Championship. Nice attack. Enjoy :wink:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3hkJXj14ao


Wow, they really put alot of work into that set up. 
Would that be used only for this one trial or is it a permanent set up at that club?


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Wow, they really put alot of work into that set up.
> Would that be used only for this one trial or is it a permanent set up at that club?


It's only for this trial. Has to be or there would be no surprise effect :wink:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That was impressive. I like the cheese too. 

DFrost


----------



## Tommy O'Hanlon (Feb 21, 2008)

Great stuff, i really admire these NVBK dogs and the way their trainers/handlers keep all the fizz in the bottle until needed, thanks Martine
Tommy


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Martine Loots said:


> Last weekend at the Provicial Championship. Nice attack. Enjoy :wink:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3hkJXj14ao


Very nice work Martine :-D When is the event that Joao and Fils are entered? Hope you'll share video ;-)


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice i love that kind of stuff. couple more years until i start getting that creative with my pup.
you can't think of everything that may happen int he real world but these guys sure try


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice! I love the setups you guys employ....


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Pretty cool. It must cost a fortune to run those pumps.

Martine, is there ever a point in BR where the decoy comes at the dog during an attack?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome stuff, really cool to see such a 'different' working venue. Very nice dog.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice very nice - WOW


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> Very nice work Martine :-D When is the event that Joao and Fils are entered? Hope you'll share video ;-)


It's tomorrow so please keep the fingers crossed...
Of course I'll share the video but only if he works well :razz::razz:

Anyway, the goal for this season, qualifying for the championships has been reached and tomorrow could of course add a cherry to the cake,but we try not too much to focus on that because the competition is very tough.
There are quite a few very good dogs in Cat3 which all are serious candidates for the title, so we'll see.
I know Joâo will be taking risks to get every point out of it, but then again taking these risks usually means all or nothing...
I would be very satisfied already with a place on the podium, but for Joâo there only is 1 spot that counts...


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Pretty cool. It must cost a fortune to run those pumps.
> 
> Martine, is there ever a point in BR where the decoy comes at the dog during an attack?



They are circulation pumps, so they take water out of the pool and pump it back in. Also they only turned them on for the concerned attack 

Attacks in BR always are different so you never know what's coming. So yes, the judges can decide to let the decoy run towards the dog. It doesn't happen that often, but it does.
I remember an attack where the decoy took place on the roof, you had to send the dog and the decoy came down hanging on a cable, jumped when the dog was almost there and ran towards the dog screaming.

What's much more difficult however is on the object guard when the decoy going to the dog very slowly, looking it straight in the eye and taking a dominant pose and an object to keep the dog away.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> It's tomorrow so please keep the fingers crossed...
> Of course I'll share the video but only if he works well :razz::razz:
> 
> Anyway, the goal for this season, qualifying for the championships has been reached and tomorrow could of course add a cherry to the cake,but we try not too much to focus on that because the competition is very tough.
> ...


Martine, did Bart Bellon trial this year with his dog? I remember seeing footage of him training his dog, but that was years ago and I havent heard of any trial results from him yet.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Martine, did Bart Bellon trial this year with his dog? I remember seeing footage of him training his dog, but that was years ago and I havent heard of any trial results from him yet.


No he doesn't compete anymore in NVBK. Too busy with the seminars (usually during the weekend when the trials take place), so he doesn't have enough time to compete


----------



## Petra StrUbing (Dec 17, 2009)

Great video ! Thanks for sharing. And good luck for championships .


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Martine Loots said:


> It's tomorrow so please keep the fingers crossed...
> Of course I'll share the video but only if he works well :razz::razz:
> 
> Anyway, the goal for this season, qualifying for the championships has been reached and tomorrow could of course add a cherry to the cake,but we try not too much to focus on that because the competition is very tough.
> ...


Yes, fingers crossed but something pokes me and says, that doing well at the Championships is more than just luck :smile: I do hope that all of your hard work with Fils will reward you!

My best to you, Joao and Fils :smile:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Martine why would anyone "invent" Mondioring when you have this? Makes me think Bart was right when he said Mondio is the deterioration of BR and FR, or something to that! Awesome video.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Good luck at the Championships!

Do you or any other members have any links to a nice compelation video that shows edited clips from various BR exersices?


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> It's tomorrow so please keep the fingers crossed...
> Of course I'll share the video but only if he works well :razz::razz:
> 
> Anyway, the goal for this season, qualifying for the championships has been reached and tomorrow could of course add a cherry to the cake,but we try not too much to focus on that because the competition is very tough.
> ...


Hello Martine how did Youri's dog do? I have been following him and Joao over the season. Tell Joao and Youri good luck from Zakia and I and that we will be their next year to root him on in person


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Fun became Vice Champion today. He ended the season with a season average of 373/400 and did 376/400 today so we're really satisfied. Our team mate won with 381/400 so they ended 1st and 2nd.

@ Timothy Saunders: joeri didn't play today. He's Cat1 so this will be in 2 weeks :wink:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Martine Loots said:


> Fun became Vice Champion today. He ended the season with a season average of 373/400 and did 376/400 today so we're really satisfied. Our team mate won with 381/400 so they ended 1st and 2nd.
> 
> @ Timothy Saunders: joeri didn't play today. He's Cat1 so this will be in 2 weeks :wink:


BIG congratulations Martine  You should be very happy and proud!! Videos coming, hmmm?


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Very cool!
Thanks for sharing the vid.

Congrats on your accomplishment!


----------

